# Phrag. Apollo 'Red Velvet'



## Drorchid (Jul 10, 2015)

Another Phrag. Apollo opened for us. Phrag. Apollo is a backcross of Phrag. Fritz Schomburg to kovachii. This one turned out a rich dark velvety red! THe shape is a little wonky, but hopefully this will improve as the plant matures (THis was a first bloom on a small plant). Interestingly this flower has retained more of the "besseae" shape.









Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2015)

CARAMBA!!!!!

So dark!
Yay vini besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> CARAMBA!!!!!
> 
> So dark!
> Yay vini besseae hybrids!



Ditto


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 10, 2015)

That will be something on the next flowering for sure. Love the color.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 10, 2015)

Unique color!


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2015)

That is a very nice red.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2015)

What a beautiful deep, rich red!


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2015)

Blood red and a little bit spooky!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2015)

Beautiful color!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not into Phrags, but that color could change my mind. Incredible!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 11, 2015)

tHat would be amazing without the colour break


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

Sweet! Even with the dented chin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2015)

love the color and texture. another step closer to the full potential of kovachii hybridizing.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow beautiful color ! If the kinks and color improve you could make lots of $$$$


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 12, 2015)

Gilda I'll pay good $$$$$ now!!! It's way hot!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 13, 2015)

Holy Crap!

That is dark!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 13, 2015)

Are these relatively easy to grow, or do they really need more PK conditions? (is this a sibling of "Christmas Eve"?)


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 14, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are these relatively easy to grow, or do they really need more PK conditions? (is this a sibling of "Christmas Eve"?)



I would say kind of in-between a pure kovachii and a first generation kovachii hybrid, but yes easier to grow than the pure kovachii. And yes, it is a sibling of "Christmas Eve" that one had more of the "kovachii" shape, as this one has inherited more of the 'besseae" shape, although since I took the picture the petals have grown somewhat..

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought I would post an updated flower. The first pictures were when it was just opening. Now it is fully open. The color has gotten slightly lighter, but it is still pretty red .The shape isn't the best, but hopefully that will improve as the plant matures.





Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2015)

Red satin!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope mine turns out to be that dark! I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the whole plant.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 18, 2015)

Red velvet!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 21, 2015)

TrueNorth said:


> I hope mine turns out to be that dark! I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the whole plant.



Here you go:





Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting the whole pic. As a windowsill grower, I appreciate the large flower to small plant ratio of this plant.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'm trying to evaluate whether the amount of pigmentation at the base of the leaves can be used as an indicator of the colour intensity of the flower.


----------

